# ICM 1/48 Bristol Beaufort....



## Lucky13 (Sep 26, 2022)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Sep 28, 2022)

I learned something there. Never realised that the nose compartment was not accessible from the main fuselage.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## brewerjerry (Sep 28, 2022)

Hi
scroll down the photos in the link below

this may show the access thro the beaufort better than the icm instructions 






Canadian Warplanes 3: Bristol Beaufort


Harold writes articles on Canadian military history, including Military Parachuting, Warplanes, Armour and Artillery, Castles, Fortifications, Sieges and Battles, Warships, The Cold War, Women in the Canadian Forces, First Nations and Black Canadian Military Service. Each article is supported by...




www.silverhawkauthor.com





cheers J


----------



## Airframes (Sep 28, 2022)

Ah Ha !
Thanks for that. As the Beaufort was single pilot, as far as I know, the second control column was not normally installed on "in service" combat aircraft, so access to the nose *was* possible, as in the Blenheim.
I thought it was rather odd when viewing the ICM instructions.


----------

